# So Nikon D600 is real after all



## DArora (Jun 14, 2012)

As the topic says, check out the leaked pics/specs at Nikon Rumor: First leaked Nikon D600 images

I am eager to see Canon's response to this one and hoping that canon will respond with a decent entry level full frame with 18~22 MP, usable ISO upto 3200 atleast, 6fps.


Regards,
Deepanshu
My Flickr Photostream
My Indiegogo Fundraising Campaign


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks pretty close to the specs of the 5DIII to me


----------



## idimoe (Jun 14, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Looks pretty close to the specs of the 5DIII to me



Hard to tell from the pictures, but the ergonomics seem way more prosumer (D7000) than the 5DMK2 or MK3. Not a surprise given the rumored price point of $1500. Can't have it all after all.


----------



## Sycotek (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow this will bring the 5D3 down to entry level!


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 14, 2012)

Why is it that "leaked" pictures are all of such poor quality? What on earth did they use to take those Nikon D600 shots?!


----------



## gmrza (Jun 14, 2012)

idimoe said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Looks pretty close to the specs of the 5DIII to me
> ...



Regardless of that, competition is good! It will be great for Nikon to put the heat on Canon with this. Canon won't be able to continue using the 5DII as its entry-level full-frame offering against a newer spec body with a cheaper price-tag.

Of course, the sensible thing will be for Canon not to make any public announcements until after the D600 is official.

What is interesting is that Canon doesn't really have an AF system to compete with a 39 point system from Nikon. Canon would also need a new full frame sensor to position a body below the 5DIII, unless it released a body using the same sensor and only a Digic 5 instead of a Digic 5+ processor.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 14, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Looks pretty close to the specs of the 5DIII to me



only 9 cross points, who knows if AF works as well, 1 fps less (5 vs 6 actually does make a bit of a difference for sports action 6fps is just enough to get somewhat more noticeably higher rates of two key frames of action although under 7-8 doesn't at all guarantee it will happen), worse video most likely

i wonder what sensor? the D3x? that one had great dynamic range, much better than the 5D3, although the high ISO won't be as good as the 5D3 (from what I recall, vaguely, from DxO)


that said it sounds better than the 5D2 and the rumored price of $1500-1700, whoa. Whoa.

I really gotta sell my 5D2 FAST before it loses all value.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Jun 14, 2012)

Does look pretty sweet, its even got a top panel LCD. Reading the spec list, it's also meant to have weather sealing!? How are they pulling it off? obviously it won't be top notch weather sealing, maybe a bit behind or equal to a 7D but the whole package is looking very appealing to me as I'v wanted FF for ages and was going to settle on a 5Dmkii and put up with the AF. Hmmmmmm...... I could deal with shooting Nikon and Canon.


----------



## x-vision (Jun 14, 2012)

DArora said:


> So Nikon D600 is real after all



... and the 7DII is so dead (in case anybody is still wondering). 

Looking at the pictures, I'd say that the D600 will be priced at $1800.


----------



## idimoe (Jun 14, 2012)

Sith Zombie said:


> Does look pretty sweet, its even got a top panel LCD. Reading the spec list, it's also meant to have weather sealing!? How are they pulling it off? obviously it won't be top notch weather sealing, maybe a bit behind or equal to a 7D but the whole package is looking very appealing to me as I'v wanted FF for ages and was going to settle on a 5Dmkii and put up with the AF. Hmmmmmm...... I could deal with shooting Nikon and Canon.



They could be losing money on it and recouping it with fx lenses sold. Just one hypothesis I guess. I mean, it would be a good way to get people to buy into their system. I am interested for one.


----------



## caruser (Jun 14, 2012)

idimoe said:


> They could be losing money on it and recouping it with fx lenses sold. Just one hypothesis I guess. I mean, it would be a good way to get people to buy into their system. I am interested for one.



Given the D600, the Nikon 1 also makes more sense: Keep mirrorless to small sensors and lower the bar to full-frame DSLRs and their expensive lenses.


----------



## wockawocka (Jun 14, 2012)

It's a POS.


----------



## Astro (Jun 14, 2012)

the new nikon 24-85mm lens seems to be the kit lens for the D600.

now canon has to answer or even more people will jump ship.




> It's a POS



don´t be so hard on yourself.... your images will look better with time. LOL


ps: i wonder what this has to do with EOS BODIES?
can a mod move this thread please!


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jun 14, 2012)

idimoe said:


> Sith Zombie said:
> 
> 
> > Does look pretty sweet, its even got a top panel LCD. Reading the spec list, it's also meant to have weather sealing!? How are they pulling it off? obviously it won't be top notch weather sealing, maybe a bit behind or equal to a 7D but the whole package is looking very appealing to me as I'v wanted FF for ages and was going to settle on a 5Dmkii and put up with the AF. Hmmmmmm...... I could deal with shooting Nikon and Canon.
> ...



Seems reasonable to me.

I've had my eye on the Nikkor 14-24mm f/2.8 for a while, and it seems like Canon is not going to release a similar EF lens. I'm having a savings account open next year with more than enough money for the 14-24mm, so if the D600 is what the rumors make it (spec wise, and on the low price-wise for an FF camera), I'll be buying a D600 w/ Nikkor 14-24mm f/2.8

Once I have both a 5Dmk2 & a D600, why stick with EF lenses? Whichever bayonet has the better deal has my cash.


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 14, 2012)

DArora said:


> As the topic says, check out the leaked pics/specs at Nikon Rumor: First leaked Nikon D600 images
> 
> I am eager to see Canon's response to this one and hoping that canon will respond with a decent entry level full frame with 18~22 MP, usable ISO upto 3200 atleast, 6fps.
> 
> ...



Well, I hope it's real  
Until official announcements I still retain my part of doubts. 
BTW, the new 24-85mm they announced sounds sweet. You can preorder it already for less than 600$. Sure, you loose 35mm to the 24-120, but I would not be surprised if this lens turns out to be sharper.


----------



## weekendshooter (Jun 14, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Looks pretty close to the specs of the 5DIII to me
> ...



Brand-new 24mp Sony Exmor sensor, to be shared with the upcoming Sony A99 flagship. Expect D800-level performance at 24mp. This is definitely going to break new ground; can't wait to see what Canon has up its sleeve!


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 14, 2012)

If Canon had a better sensor we would already have seen it in the 5D3, I guess?


----------



## Astro (Jun 14, 2012)

weekendshooter said:


> Brand-new 24mp Sony Exmor sensor, to be shared with the upcoming Sony A99 flagship. Expect D800-level performance at 24mp. This is definitely going to break new ground; can't wait to see what Canon has up its sleeve!



well lets hope it has something up it´s sleeve.
something that can compete in terms of price and sensor quality.

i wonder how hard it is to compete with nikons price.
canon does the R&D for sensors, nikon is buying sensors from sony.

question is.. is sony producing way more sensors then canon so the cost for single sensor is lower?


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 14, 2012)

Astro said:


> question is.. is sony producing way more sensors then canon so the cost for single sensor is lower?



Or they just have a better, more cost-efficient, technology


----------



## studio1972 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sith Zombie said:


> Does look pretty sweet, its even got a top panel LCD. Reading the spec list, it's also meant to have weather sealing!? How are they pulling it off? obviously it won't be top notch weather sealing, maybe a bit behind or equal to a 7D but the whole package is looking very appealing to me as I'v wanted FF for ages and was going to settle on a 5Dmkii and put up with the AF. Hmmmmmm...... I could deal with shooting Nikon and Canon.



I doubt weather sealing costs more than a few pennies to add, unless it's 'drop it in the bath and it's ok' weather sealing.

And the rumoured prices always seem to be miles off, so I wouldn't pay much attention to that. If it's a new sensor it will put a lot of pressure on the 5D3 price, if it's the old D3x sensor, not so much!


----------



## Astro (Jun 14, 2012)

studio1972 said:


> I doubt weather sealing costs more than a few pennies to add, unless it's 'drop it in the bath and it's ok' weather sealing.
> 
> And the rumoured prices always seem to be miles off, so I wouldn't pay much attention to that. If it's a new sensor it will put a lot of pressure on the 5D3 price, if it's the old D3x sensor, not so much!



the rumored price for the D800 was spot on the last time.

the problem is canon prices seem to be way of these days because canon is always more expensive then expected (5D MK3, 24-70mm).


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 14, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> only 9 cross points, who knows if AF works as well



But they didn't say up to what aperture these cross points work and how they're spread - the limitation of the 5d3/1dx af system is that pattern recognition gets worse when a slower lens is used, so maybe Nikon with a more prosumer-oriented model may have more love for f5.6 lenses.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Jun 14, 2012)

idimoe said:


> Sith Zombie said:
> 
> 
> > Does look pretty sweet, its even got a top panel LCD. Reading the spec list, it's also meant to have weather sealing!? How are they pulling it off? obviously it won't be top notch weather sealing, maybe a bit behind or equal to a 7D but the whole package is looking very appealing to me as I'v wanted FF for ages and was going to settle on a 5Dmkii and put up with the AF. Hmmmmmm...... I could deal with shooting Nikon and Canon.
> ...



Yeah, it'll probably work out quite nicely for them. Once you've got the camera, you start reading up on lenses and become more familiar with them. Then you end up with a couple and get comfortable with the whole system. Before you know it, you're selling a bit of your old canon gear to pay for nikon stuff.

I originally bought canon because I perfered the erganomics and feel, the nikon I tried at the time [can't remember which model, 6 years ago] felt horrible in my hands. However, I tried a D7000 in a local store and it felt pretty good. The build was solid and button access and placement was nice too.

Think i'll wait until both 'entry FF's' are out, check out the reviews and buy the better camera regardless of brand.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Jun 14, 2012)

[/quote]

Brand-new 24mp Sony Exmor sensor, to be shared with the upcoming Sony A99 flagship. Expect D800-level performance at 24mp. This is definitely going to break new ground; can't wait to see what Canon has up its sleeve!
[/quote]

Any reports on this? 
I was thinking they might use might use a cheaper sensor: http://nikonrumors.com/2012/04/30/rumor-aptina-developing-a-new-full-frame-cmos-sensor-for-nikon.aspx/

Seems odd that sony would give nikon their flagship sensor for a budget model, but then again if nikon are paying for it then its up to them how they use it I guess....


----------



## Marine03 (Jun 14, 2012)

This sounds like a nice Camera, I don't have a lot invested in canon equipment, but it makes one scratch there head if they can give all their bodies 39PT AF and weather sealing etc, for a reasonable price compared to canon. Makes me think the old days when Jaguar cars where more expensive than say a Mercedes but were still just a ford Taurus underneath.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sith Zombie said:


> Seems odd that sony would give nikon their flagship sensor for a budget model, but then again if nikon are paying for it then its up to them how they use it I guess....



It isn't if they're out to get Canon once they think they've found a weak spot in the capability of a main competitor. Nikon & Sony have different traditions and user bases thus they would be ok to go along for a while, but they would both profit from hurting Canon.


----------



## Jettatore (Jun 14, 2012)

Interesting. Nikon's strategy is starting to become clear. They are listening to all users, and all users never agree. Rather than go after the larger base, the majority, they are going after the portion of users that aren't getting their way so to speak with new product releases - that haven't been done yet by either side. Smart move. Canon should take notice, will make it pretty easy to figure out where Nikon will go. 

Most users say they don't care about high-MP but a vehement minority base insist on it. Well, Canon went with the majority, Nikon fills the void for the minority. Somewhat similar here about a minority asking for a cheaper, entry level DSLR, and somewhat wisely, Nikon was listening and went ahead and made it. I could be on to something here or I could just need coffee.... I don't know..


----------



## psolberg (Jun 14, 2012)

1) OP has to learn to post in the right forums. this is not EOS bodies rummors material.

2) off course it is real. nikonrumors.com had all but confirmed it. As a side note, Nikon's current (non discontinued) full frame line up is impressive
covering 12-36 MP and 6 models. No other camera maker in the world offers such vast full frame lineup.



> i wonder what sensor? the D3x? that one had great dynamic range, much better than the 5D3, although the high ISO won't be as good as the 5D3 (from what I recall, vaguely, from DxO)



this won't be a D3x sensor. you can't extrapolate anything. If it is the D800 technology at lower MP, then it will be really really good in low light and DR.



> Interesting. Nikon's strategy is starting to become clear. They are listening to all users, and all users never agree. Rather than go after the larger base, the majority, they are going after the portion of users that aren't getting their way so to speak with new product releases - that haven't been done yet by either side. Smart move. Canon should take notice, will make it pretty easy to figure out where Nikon will go.



what are you talking about. the "larger" base wasn't asking for a 3500 dollar camera. the "larger" base wants cheaper bodies to spend the money on glass instead. the "larger" base wants choice, not choices made for them.
IMO the more nikon models they produce, the more "larger" audience they will get specially if it is as affordable as rumors say.



> Most users say they don't care about high-MP but a vehement minority base insist on it. Well, Canon went with the majority, Nikon fills the void for the minority


That's categorically untrue. Canon will have a high MP body and a low MP body. So will nikon. There isn't such "majority" tunning as you claim, just different needs and different time lines for both companies.

they both know they need both things or risk losing customers to the other. And if the majority doesn't want an affordable camera, then the majority just have turned into a minority :


----------



## Astro (Jun 14, 2012)

Jettatore said:


> Most users say they don't care about high-MP but a vehement minority base insist on it. Well, Canon went with the majority, Nikon fills the void for the minority. Somewhat similar here about a *minority asking for a cheaper, entry level DSLR*, and somewhat wisely, Nikon was listening and went ahead and made it. I could be on to something here or I could just need coffee.... I don't know..



a forum as this one gives no realistic view about the customers at all.
sure not a realistic view about the majority of customers.

on forums like this one are mostly professionells or ambitious amateurs.
there are millions of customers who never visit a forum like this one.

from my real life experience (outside the internet) a cheap (affordable) FF camera is what many photographers want.

and no.. a 4 year old 5D MK2 is not a real competition to a brand new nikon modell.
canon has to deliver or many new DSLR user will buy nikon this year.


----------



## psolberg (Jun 14, 2012)

> from my real life experience (outside the internet) a cheap (affordable) FF camera is what many photographers want.



EXACTLY. Who wakes up in the morning and says "...if I could only buy a more expensive DSLR today than yesterday!"

camera bodies are like a car. they devaluate instantly and become obsolete shortly. they come with ridiculous capabilities few need and demand killer prices.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Jun 14, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Sith Zombie said:
> 
> 
> > Seems odd that sony would give nikon their flagship sensor for a budget model, but then again if nikon are paying for it then its up to them how they use it I guess....
> ...



I guess so but if thats the strategy then sony had better be careful because once/if nikon gained some market share from canon with this camera, then there's nothing to stop them from getting sensors for the next one elsewhere, leaving sony high and dry. 
It does seem a partnership like this [sony making money on sensors and having a small market share, being no threat to nikon / nikon having the bigger market share] is beneficial to both parties tho. I wonder how long it will last?


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sith Zombie said:


> I wonder how long it will last?



As long as both are profiting from it.

If Sony can afford to sell so many sensors to Nikon, it means they have the production capabilities to do so. If they stop selling sensors to Nikon, their factories will have to diminish production, and it costs a lot to mantain a production plant which is not working at full potential. They would turn profits into losses, which is something they hardly will do. Differently from Canon and Nikon, Sony is not a photography-based company. They don't have so much a problem as Canikon to be market leader in the photography environment. They have their share, plus, they enjoy easy incomes from selling sensors to Nikon.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jun 14, 2012)

so i have all that nice canon glas.
but when i want to buy a FF camera i have to spend 3500 euro or buy 4 year old technology for 1800 euro. 

mhm..... don´t get me wrong but the nikon lineup looks better from day to day when the rumored specs and price is correct.

if i would buy my first DSLR today... im not sure it would be a canon.

i will wait for photokina and what canon will do.
i am not buying more glas right now as im not sure if i will stick to canon.
and that´s sad.... im a canon user since the 1980s.

the 5D MK3 offers me (your mileage may vary) nothing that would let me justify the price.

i really hope canon will come up with something that excites me.
and what excites me more then video or AF improvements is.... IMAGE QUALITY.

i prefer low ISO performance over high ISO performance.
i rarely shoot above ISO 1600 and i use a tripod whenever possible.

to be honest the D800 would be better for me then the 5D MK3. 
i don´t need such a high MP count.. but if you get such quality from the D800 sensor (something i did not believe) why not?
still i would prefer around 28MP and a bit more speed.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jun 14, 2012)

by the way: 



> Got two new, hot rumors. From reliable sources (can’t name them, can just confirm they are indeed reliable) is told that the EOS 70D (expected in September for Photokina) will move upmarket regarding features (note: I got a similar rumor at the end of May, but it was about the 7D2). Following the rumor, the EOS 70D should replace both the EOS 7D and the EOS 60D, becoming the top model of Canon’s APS-C line-up. An EOS 70D with more pro features, better construction and increased performance. That would mean that Canon is putting the x0D line-up under a new light, after having split the line with the 60D (which wasn’t really the follower of the EOS 50D) and the 7D (which, in some sense, took the X0D heritage).
> 
> But it’s getting even hotter. The EOS 7D Mark II (also expected for Photokina) is said (by my source) to be Canon’s rumoured entry-level full-frame camera!! It may sound somewhat strange that the next iteration of the 7D line will change the sensor type (bigger), but it is not entirely in the domain of absurdities. On the other hand, the 5D series has always been Canon’s full-frame line. If the 7D Mark II will be a FF camera, that would mean that Canon is introducing a new FF line-up, or that the 7D2 will be aggregated to the 5D line (sounds a little weird). Whatever, we only can wait, and conjecture.
> 
> ...



a 7D as entry level FF camera would make sense.
i always wondered why canon used "7D" as name for an APS-C camera.

it would avoid a "3D" modell name for the new entry level FF and split the lineup in APS-C (xxxxD, xxxD xxD) and FF models (xD)

3D would not fit because of the usual meaning of "3D" and you would think it sits between the 1D and 5D.
9D for the entry level FF would put it behind the 7D... and im not sure that is what canon wants.


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 14, 2012)

If it's true... why not just call it 6D?

It's puzzling to turn a top APS-C into an entry-level FF while retaining the name. They're so different cameras.

Anyway, Canon's problem are sensors and pricing. Until they catch up in this regard, they can release even 12 cameras per year, it will make no difference. It's impossible to face competitor cameras if they are _both_ better and cheaper.

Canon used to have the best glass and this could make a difference in the choice, but Nikon and 3rd-parties are catching up a lot lately.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> If it's true... why not just call it 6D?
> 
> It's puzzling to turn a top APS-C into an entry-level FF while retaining the name. They're so different cameras.



because it is better to fix an error then repeat it. 

they could just drop the 7D and call the new FF 6D, sure, but i was talking about this specific rumor.

as is wrote... for me it was an error from the beginning to call the camera 7D.

sure it could be a bit confusing first for those who know the original 7D was an APS-C camera.... but in the end the lineup would be straight and clear.

APS-C = xxxxD, xxxD xxD
Fullframe= xD


----------



## Marine03 (Jun 14, 2012)

Astro said:


> and no.. a 4 year old 5D MK2 is not a real competition to a brand new nikon modell.
> canon has to deliver or many new DSLR user will buy nikon this year.



Thank you Astro, someone else who agree's with me, I feel like everyone else sometimes is Idiots, because they spent 2+ grand in the past 6 months on a 5D2 that there is no way canon would release something better for less money. I don't care who you are or what business your in.... once your competitor starts putting out a better or similar product for less money your are screwed if you don't do the same. Look at Sony, King of the LCD TV market for about a decade, made the best quality TV's but other brands caught up in terms of features and prices came down now to the point where Sony lost so much market share they are leaving the TV business. 

Canon WAKE UP


----------



## DArora (Jun 14, 2012)

psolberg said:


> 1) OP has to learn to post in the right forums. this is not EOS bodies rummors material.


I'm really sorry about that. I made the post in hurry and didn't realize that I'm posting it in wrong section. I request mods to please move this thread to appropriate section.

And about camera, I can't wait later than August so if this Nikon D600 comes out by that time and canon doesn't show anything, I might just buy Nikon. 

7D as new entry level make sense and it will be great.




Regards,
Deepanshu
My Flickr Photostream
My Indiegogo Fundraising Campaign


----------



## iso79 (Jun 14, 2012)

Marine03 said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > and no.. a 4 year old 5D MK2 is not a real competition to a brand new nikon modell.
> ...



LOL, Apple says hi and makes your opinion null. Canon will do just fine.


----------



## Orion (Jun 14, 2012)

I need help understanding something:

IF the rumored D400 specs are true, and the camera sells for $1800, WTF is the point of spending 3500 on a 5DmkIII??????

D400/D600 specs (same question with rumored 7DmkII FF)

Sensor: 24.2 MP DX CMOS, 3.82µ pixel pitch (same as on the D3200)
Sensor Size: 23.2 x 15.4mm
Resolution: 6,016 × 4,000
Native ISO Sensitivity: 100-6,400
Boost Low ISO Sensitivity: 50
Boost High ISO Sensitivity: 12,800-25,600
Processor: EXPEED 3
Metering System: 3D Color Matrix Meter III with face recognition and a database of 30,000 images
Dust Reduction: Yes
Weather Sealing/Protection: Yes
Body Build: Full Magnesium Alloy
White Balance: New White Balance System
Shutter: Up to 1/8000 and 30 sec exposure
Shutter Durability: 200,000 cycles, self-diagnostic shutter
Camera Lag: 0.012 seconds
Storage: 1x CF slot and 1x SD slot
Viewfinder Coverage: 100%
Viewfinder Magnification: 0.94x Approx.
Speed: 8 FPS, 9 FPS with optional battery pack and Nikon D4 or alkaline batteries
Exposure Meter: 91,000 pixel RGB sensor
Built-in Flash: Yes, with Commander Mode, full CLS compatibility
Autofocus System: Advanced Multi-CAM 3500DX with 51 focus points and 15 cross-type sensors
AF Detection: Up to f/8 with 9 focus points (5 in the center, 2 on the left and right)
LCD Screen: 3.2 inch diagonal with 921,000 dots
Movie Modes: Full 1080p HD @ 30 fps max
Movie Exposure Control: Full
Movie Recording Limit: 30 minutes @ 30p, 20 minutes @ 24p
Movie Output: MOV, Compressed and Uncompressed
In-Camera HDR Capability: Yes
Two Live View Modes: One for photography and one for videography
Camera Editing: Lots of in-camera editing options with HDR capabilities
GPS: Not built-in, requires GP-1 GPS unit
Battery Type: EN-EL15
Battery Life: ~900 shots
USB Standard: 3.0
Weight: 800g (body only)
Price: $1,799 MSRP

D600
– 24.7MP Full-Frame Sensor — Could it be more perfect?
– 5fps, 2 SD card slots– ISO 100-6400 (Lo 50 – Hi 25,600)
– Built-in AF motor (so AF-S lenses won’t be mandatory)– 1080p at 30, 35, 24 — 720p at 60, 50, 30, 25
– HDMI output
– 100% viewfinder coverage for FX, 97% DX
– Just slightly lighter than the D800 (about 800g v. 900g)
– Will likely be weather sealed
– 39 AF Points
– Could be as cheap as $1500!


----------



## aznable (Jun 14, 2012)

Marine03 said:


> Look at Sony, King of the LCD TV market for about a decade, made the best quality TV's but other brands caught up in terms of features and prices came down now to the point where Sony lost so much market share they are leaving the TV business.
> 
> Canon WAKE UP



in which planet? Sony is losing money from TV business since 8 straight years, even when they got the largest chunk of the market (2 years of so ago)


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 14, 2012)

Orion said:


> I need help understanding something:
> 
> IF the rumored D400 specs are true, and the camera sells for $1800, WTF is the point of spending 3500 on a 5DmkIII??????



Eeeerrr... the D400 is an APS-C


----------



## candyman (Jun 14, 2012)

aznable said:


> Marine03 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at Sony, King of the LCD TV market for about a decade, made the best quality TV's but other brands caught up in terms of features and prices came down now to the point where Sony lost so much market share they are leaving the TV business.
> ...




Take the example of NOKIA. Marketleader for many years and now under pressure because of Apple and Samsung. Things can go fast in the world of technology and the popularity of technology demands of customers. Not good to ignore them....as Nokia by now knows.


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 14, 2012)

maybe just maybe if a bunch of canon shooters jump to the dark side, maybe we will see a huge flux of gear up for sale... =) sweet.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 14, 2012)

Nikon just threw down the gauntlet on canon. It's almost a 5Dmk3 for half the price. They'd better drop the mk3 prices to a reasonable level or make a new entry level camera. Possibly a 5d mark 2 N version with improved AF.


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 14, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> maybe just maybe if a bunch of canon shooters jump to the dark side, maybe we will see a huge flux of gear up for sale... =) sweet.



If Nikon provides me a camera with better IQ than the 5D3 for half the price, I'll be one of them.


----------



## Radiating (Jun 14, 2012)

This camera looks exactly like a 5D Mark II clone with slightly more MP's and slightly better AF. Every other detail is equivalent.


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 14, 2012)

Radiating said:


> This camera looks exactly like a 5D Mark II clone with slightly more MP's and slightly better AF. Every other detail is equivalent.



You're simplifying the sensor differences just to a matter of MP, and I do not think you're right.


----------



## pedro (Jun 14, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Nikon just threw down the gauntlet on canon. It's almost a 5Dmk3 for half the price. They'd better drop the mk3 prices to a reasonable level or make a new entry level camera. Possibly a 5d mark 2 N version with improved AF.



I will stay focussed on the 5D3. But I doubt a lower price tag once Canon catches up with an entry level model. But anyway, 6D or FF 7D would steal some of the thunder of the rumored darkside announcement. Intresting times. Would take photography back to where I started out 30+ years ago with a 24x36 Contax 139 Quartz...don't know how much it cost anymore... 8)


----------



## Gothmoth (Jun 14, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> maybe just maybe if a bunch of canon shooters jump to the dark side, maybe we will see a huge flux of gear up for sale... =) sweet.



and who want to buy that second class stuff?

/sarcasm off


if the D600 will become reality for the rumored price i sure will sell them like sliced bread.
if the D800 sensor is any indication of the anticipated D600 image quality, then canon will have a hard time beating that price/performance combination.

i doubt canon has the sensor technology yet. 
and canon is not going the "cheap" way lately. 

im very curious what canon will show at photokina.


----------



## daniemare (Jun 14, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > If it's true... why not just call it 6D?
> ...



I do not know - I believe the 7D serves a purpose if you read these blogs regularyly. I will rather argue xD = Pro and morethanoneXD = consumer.

An even more Pro 7D II crop will have a large following under the briders and wildife guys (think no F8 focussing). Add a 24 mpix that can later trickle down

That leaves me wondering, with the 650D getting the 60D focus and framrate, why not make the 70D the FF entry level. Smaller body, pop-up flash etc is what I think is needed in entry level and to distinguish from 5D as they will most likely use the same sensor. The no-metal body will also translate better into a $1500 range. That will still leave 4 crops (pending mirrorless included) 3 consumer 1 Pro


----------



## Halocastle (Jun 14, 2012)

Sith Zombie said:


> Brand-new 24mp Sony Exmor sensor, to be shared with the upcoming Sony A99 flagship. Expect D800-level performance at 24mp. This is definitely going to break new ground; can't wait to see what Canon has up its sleeve!
> 
> Any reports on this?
> I was thinking they might use might use a cheaper sensor: http://nikonrumors.com/2012/04/30/rumor-aptina-developing-a-new-full-frame-cmos-sensor-for-nikon.aspx/
> ...



Why do I care what Nikon does? Why are there Nikon rumors on here at all? Flush 'em (like I'm going to switch). Anyway, Nikon tech is Sony's tech, so look here:

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/

Edit (Sony A99 vs. NikonD600, yawn): 

Sensor:
Same 24,2 Megapixel sensor for both cameras.

ISO range:
D600 goes up to 25,600 while the A99 is rumored to go up to 51,200 or even 102,400 (depending on the final firmware)

Image processor:
Expeed for the Nikon while the A99 has very likely a Dual Bionz processor which allows a better noise handling and faster speed (in theory)

Body:
Both are weather sealed

Frames per second:
5fps for the Nikon , 10 or 12 fps for the Sony (depending on the final firmware)

Viewfinder:
100% coverage optical viewfinder. 3 million dot electronic viewfinder for the Sony.

Video:
Full 1080p HD @ 30 fps max for the Nikon while the Sony records in AVCHD 2.0 standard

Focus points:
39 focus points for the Nikon, 101 for the Sony.

LCD:
3.2 inch diagonal with 921,000 dots fixed LCD for the Nikon, three way tilting LCD for the Sony.

Price:
$1,500-$1800 for the Nikon, $2,500-2,800 for the Sony.


----------



## DArora (Jun 14, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > maybe just maybe if a bunch of canon shooters jump to the dark side, maybe we will see a huge flux of gear up for sale... =) sweet.
> ...



I doubt that D600 will have better IQ than 5D3. Nikon will definitely be keeping a good quality difference between D600 and D800 if D600 is half the price of D800.


Regards,
Deepanshu
My Flickr Photostream
My Indiegogo Fundraising Campaign


----------



## Gothmoth (Jun 14, 2012)

DArora said:


> I doubt that D600 will have better IQ than 5D3. Nikon will definitely be keeping a good quality difference between D600 and D800 if D600 is half the price of D800.



i sell canon cameras for 700 euro that have the same IQ then canon cameras for 1400 euro.
and for canon cameras they even have the same sensor and MP count.

so there are enough other things to differentiate.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 14, 2012)

In typical Canon fashion, they already have a camera and an answer to the D600, which they will announce shortly after the D600, steal all the attention/be the last and the one that everyone is talking about.. and, of course, RELEASE their camera with actual availability, long before Nikon..

I was driving to work this morning and was thinking, wow, it's 4, almost going to be 5 months since Nikon announced the D800 and it's still not actually out.. it's almost going to be 1/5th of the 5D/DX00 product life cycle longer before they actually have a real product for photographers... how sad..


----------



## Sunnystate (Jun 14, 2012)

I think that if Canon will do next advertising project with Spielberg instead of Howard, all will miraculously turn for the better... ;D

Why is it that I am somehow satisfied with how things are turning out even that, I hate selling used stuff?
D600 looks SWEET!


----------



## jaduffy007 (Jun 14, 2012)

Tammy said:


> In typical Canon fashion, they already have a camera and an answer to the D600, which they will announce shortly after the D600, steal all the attention/be the last and the one that everyone is talking about.. and, of course, RELEASE their camera with actual availability, long before Nikon..
> 
> I was driving to work this morning and was thinking, wow, it's 4, almost going to be 5 months since Nikon announced the D800 and it's still not actually out.. it's almost going to be 1/5th of the 5D/DX00 product life cycle longer before they actually have a real product for photographers... how sad..



Oh Tammy, your perspective represents everything I find nauseating about fangirlism / fanboyism. Factual inaccuracies married to brand identity blindness. Please lay off the koolaid for a while, for you sake as well as the rest of us.


----------



## Gothmoth (Jun 14, 2012)

Tammy said:


> In typical Canon fashion, they already have a camera and an answer to the D600, which they will announce shortly after the D600, steal all the attention/be the last and the one that everyone is talking about.. and, of course, ..



lol.... 
the 5D MK3 is not directyl "stealing away" all attention from the D800.
saying that would be a blunt lie.




> RELEASE their camera with actual availability, long before Nikon



good you are not talking about the 1D X..... 



> I was driving to work this morning and was thinking, wow, it's 4, almost going to be 5 months since Nikon announced the D800 and it's still not actually out..



where are you living? timbuktu?
move to a first world country and you can buy it.

you are a troll.. right?


----------



## jaduffy007 (Jun 14, 2012)

idimoe said:



> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Looks pretty close to the specs of the 5DIII to me
> ...



I agree. D7000 ergonomics with D7000 AF system matched with IQ rivaling the D3X plus HD video...all at a stellar price. Nikon can't make D800's fast enough, well, Nikon better build a couple of new factories devoted to making the D600. It will be their biggest seller ever, even if the price is $1700...$1800. Canon will respond, they will HAVE to.


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 14, 2012)

DArora said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...



-12MP, -14 AF points and some other stuff here and there (1.2x crop mode maybe?) are enough to differentiate. 

D800 is around 2600€ now, I would say D600 will have a price point of 2000$/1800€. Not really a half of the D800, but almost a half of the 5D3.

Detail level will be similar to 5D3, but I think DR will be more on the D800 side. Less MP could even mean better high-iso performance.





Halocastle said:


> Why do I care what Nikon does? Why are there Nikon rumors on here at all? Flush 'em (like I'm going to switch). Anyway, Nikon tech is Sony's tech, so look here:
> 
> http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/
> 
> ...



Quite likely that Nikon is cheaply buying sub-standards sensors not suitable for the A99.




Tammy said:


> In typical Canon fashion, they already have a camera and an answer to the D600, which they will announce shortly after the D600, steal all the attention/be the last and the one that everyone is talking about.. and, of course, RELEASE their camera with actual availability, long before Nikon..
> 
> I was driving to work this morning and was thinking, wow, it's 4, almost going to be 5 months since Nikon announced the D800 and it's still not actually out.. it's almost going to be 1/5th of the 5D/DX00 product life cycle longer before they actually have a real product for photographers... how sad..



Yes, I see how instead the 1DX ships abundantly worldwide. Ah, and this afternoon I've bought my 4th copy of the new 24-70 MK2, it's so cheap since the market has been flooded by this lens. My local dealer has even announced a 3x2 offer.




jaduffy007 said:


> Oh Tammy, your perspective represents everything I find nauseating about fangirlism / fanboyism. Factual inaccuracies married to brand identity blindness. Please lay off the koolaid for a while, for you sake as well as the rest of us.



+1


----------



## Tammy (Jun 14, 2012)

> where are you living? timbuktu?
> move to a first world country and you can buy it.
> 
> you are a troll.. right?



Actually, Los Angeles. And, yes, it is possible to get one, but in most cases you're likely stuck on a back order list that is not being cleared. Many of my friends shoot Nikon, 1 that pre-ordered for the D800 on Amazon on the first day canceled his order due to the wait and another has not been able to get ahold of one through numerous camera stores.


----------



## Orion (Jun 14, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> Orion said:
> 
> 
> > I need help understanding something:
> ...



yeah, but how much more money would be added to that price if it was a FF? $1700 MORE?????????? IT IS ALL A CROCK! 

lots of fish in the sea to take a bite of this nonsesense called the digital crave/rave. . . .

flickr "pro photographer" types have added a crazy edge to the digital revolution, and these companies are salivating, and counting on psychbabo stuff!

Look at these specs for a FF @ $1500

24.7MP full frame sensor
Weight: 760g (850g with battery and memory cards), the D800 weights 900g
3.2" LCD with 921K dot with ambient sensor control
HDMI output
Video compression: H264/MPEG-4
Full HD with 30p, 25p, 24p, HD with 60p, 50p, 30p, 25p
Viewfinder coverage: 100% for FX , 97% for Dx
The Nikon D600 will have built-in AF motor
The body most probably will be weather sealed
The D600 may not have built-in GPS as initially reported
ISO range: 100-6400 (with Lo-1 ISO 50 and Hi-2 ISO 25,600)
39 AF points (with an option of 11 AF points), 9 cross-type AF points
AF face detection
Exposure compensation: ±5 EV (same as the D800)
The D600 will probably use the EN-EL15 rechargeable Li-ion battery

These are BS specs that a company uses to keep consumers in steps so as to seperate and create different money bags for themselves . . . it is why they trick people into believeing that a FF with a great AF and weathersealing should only be at prices ranges in the $3000 plus range. . . . since when should weather sealing be a luxury for a digital camera that is to be used outside in the field, for example???? And the screeen @ 921k???? Look at the monitor in fron of your eyes right now . . a few yearsa ago it would have cost double or triple . . . and 10 years ago the computer you have now would've cost triple+ 

what about also the 16x9+ HD touchscreens out there right now like the ones from hp . . . . YET the D600 MUST NOT have the same screen as the D800 or mkIII becasue the universe would fall on its ass . . . it would cost millions and millions and make the camwera worth $4000+ maybe!!! OMG! :

Instead of having ONE GOOD CLEAN camera, they have a checker board system . . . it's like swiss cheese camera industry and people are salivating at the chance to spend more than they have to .. . . paradigm shift!
They got you guys thinking that you can not have all the good things in one system becasue it would cost too much . . so they spread the love down to other cameras for those that want a bite of the good stuff . . . never realizing THAT is the game.

get a load of thios headline:

Canon 70D to Replace 7D & 60D; 7DII to Be “Entry Level Full Frame” . . . . . more swiss cheese! Even if this is not true headline . . . it is indicative of the place consumers are tricked into these days.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 15, 2012)

I still say best way to go is not to try and go head to head

70D replaces 60D and 7D as weather sealled 1.6 crop with 19pt 7D AF

7DII goes APS-H 1Dmk4 AF older 45pt that keeps f8 AF! 5D3 Body, This will sell like crazy all the people who have 1Dx and miss the f8 AF will be all over these as second bodies as well as wildlife /sport

entry level FF I dunno really why not just tweak the 5Dmk2 call it a 5Dmk2n and drop the price to compete
I guess the IQ between the 5Dmk3 and 5Dmk2 is not differentiated enough so a much cheaper FF with 5Dmk2 IQ is going to eat into mk3 sales in a big way

They are in a bit of a rock and a hard place there, i would say dont make the entry level camera FF make it a kick arse APS-H at a decent price say around $2000 - $2200 yeah its $500 more than the D600 rumour but 
seriously dont try and go head to head with that, 22MP APS-H last generation 1D AF keeping f8AF. It has no competition. 

Canon should hire me to design their gear


----------



## Ew (Jun 15, 2012)

Canon's solution to the problem:

Once the expected high MP body is announced (@$4300??)-
Price 5d2 @ $1400-1500
Price 5d3 @ $2000-2200

An upset to the early adopters, but...


----------



## Sycotek (Jun 15, 2012)

dilbert said:


> DArora said:
> 
> 
> > Albi86 said:
> ...



I'm with you on that one Mate - I'll be getting one of these to compliment my 1DX (seeing as the 5d3 was a failure in my experience) - guarantee the read noise on the d600 will be better then anything canon has out at the moment. And tbh nikkor lenses really aren't that bad lol!

If they fix their AF unit it will be a decent cheap FF - if its plagued like the d800/d4, then I start to second guess.

The d800 is pointless for me - i don't want or need to deal with 70MB raw files.

If Canon bring out a studio camera between now and then - my money will go there.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 15, 2012)

Sycotek said:


> I'm with you on that one Mate - I'll be getting one of these to compliment my 1DX (seeing as the 5d3 was a failure in my experience) - guarantee the read noise on the d600 will be better then anything canon has out at the moment. And tbh nikkor lenses really aren't that bad lol!
> 
> If they fix their AF unit it will be a decent cheap FF - if its plagued like the d800/d4, then I start to second guess.
> 
> ...



I am sticking with my near zero noise at iso 50-200 1DS3 until there is a replacement


----------



## Sycotek (Jun 15, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Sycotek said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you on that one Mate - I'll be getting one of these to compliment my 1DX (seeing as the 5d3 was a failure in my experience) - guarantee the read noise on the d600 will be better then anything canon has out at the moment. And tbh nikkor lenses really aren't that bad lol!
> ...



I wish i never sold mine :/


----------



## gmrza (Jun 15, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> I am sticking with my near zero noise at iso 50-200 1DS3 until there is a replacement



I think you will find that, in Canon's view, the 5DIII is intended to replace the 1DsIII. Of course, if you shoot at ISO 50 to 200, there is no point in "upgrading".


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 15, 2012)

gmrza said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > I am sticking with my near zero noise at iso 50-200 1DS3 until there is a replacement
> ...



That to me is where a studio camera should excel. 95% of my photos are iso 50-200, iso 400 is still very good. Iso1600 has to be treated with care

It is the iso50-200 performance that distinguishes the 1DS3 from 5DII


----------



## MK5GTI (Jun 15, 2012)

ISO 50 -200 ??? I think even the Rebel can be noise free. or am i not picky at all?

in my 5D1, i constantly use ISO1600, sometimes the extension 3200, run some NR and i am fine with it.


I would second the 5D2n as a direct competition to the D600, with let say just a 7D AF system and Metering, but that would upset a lot of 5D3 buyers, as the 7D system is very capable already


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 15, 2012)

MK5GTI said:


> ISO 50 -200 ??? I think even the Rebel can be noise free. or am i not picky at all?



No, this iso range is fine with the 18mp sensor, unless you are trying to pull shadows and the dr limitations show.



MK5GTI said:


> Second the 5D2n as a direct competition to the D600, with let say just a 7D AF system and Metering, but that would upset a lot of 5D3 buyers, as the 7D system is very capable already



For many lenses, the 7d system is even more capable as the 1dx/5d3 one - I just learned that the af system of the latter doesn't degrade only with max. open aperture, but Canon specifically puts lenses in Groups, leaving only their top lenses to fully use the af system - see 5d3 manual, pp78.

On the other hand, the 7d system is at least up to par because it always uses cross type sensors on the edges, with my 70-300L and the 5d3 I'd only get horizontal and thus worse af performance in difficult situations!


----------



## Tayvin (Jun 15, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Sycotek said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you on that one Mate - I'll be getting one of these to compliment my 1DX (seeing as the 5d3 was a failure in my experience) - guarantee the read noise on the d600 will be better then anything canon has out at the moment. And tbh nikkor lenses really aren't that bad lol!
> ...



Agreed. The 1DS3 is the finest DSLR Canon has made. I miss mine.


----------

